# Splitboard Mounting Kits



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yo caliclimber, are you sure you got that right; Sparks work WITH the voile kit not on their own. Just make sure you dont use the old burton interface, i think it sucked. Wish i could help you but both my voile kits are already mounted and selling it off would make both boards worthless. Did you try splitboard.com? Surely someone over there has some hardware laying around. The kit itself isn't _too_ pricey either. And if you can find some BlackDiamond glidelites I have had better luck with them then the voile tractor skins.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess i have it wrong. I was unsure if you needed the tracks with the spark bindings.I have checked splitboard but i guess im not sure as what i need. i know i need the tracks pucks pins heel lifts not sure what else. I have checked on other skins and the local mountaineering shops say i cant really use any other than split specific. It seems to me if the skin is wide enough it will work right?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ya you still need the kit with the Sparks. With those, the track is already built into the baseplate of the bindings. Making your center of gravity lower, better control, better contact to the board, stiffer, more efficient, lighter,etc..

If you look here under the 5th picture you can see what i'm talking about
Fuse @ Spark R&D | The Splitboard Binding Company

Such a sick, sick setup for splitboarding compared to just throwing on other bindings with sloppier interplay. Others still work fine but if you can throw down the $ its pretty much the best thing going for splits nowadays....And Will is a small time dude that started from scratch and should be supported.

For the skins i should have mentioned that mine have a little modification done to accept other skins(BD's)...with the tail clips. And I have just heard and found from my own experience that glidelites are better for our conditions here; icey windblasted,powder, and variable conditions than the voile tractor skins. I can only compare those and the voiles though since they are the only i've used...

I dont know what you mean by the mountaineering people told you cant really use any others. Other than Voile tractors?? Cause you can, you could just buy the glidelites or another one without the tail attachments...I believe. I cant remember what size but they're the widest ones they make, I think.

Keep looking for a used voile kit. If you do happen to find one try to make sure it has all the little parts, everything! For example, I've found the black spacers that go between your baseplate and the baseplate track to be key on the four or so boards i've setup. 

You gonna mount it yourself or have a ski tech do it?


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll mount it myself can the skins be modified easily. If so at the shop there is a pair that is wide enough and it is last years so there only 100 bucks is it worth it. Most of my backcountry bros ski as well as the shop guys. So I think my mounting will be as good as theirs.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Skins can be trimmed(if the skins hang out past the edges of the ski) easily with the trimmer that they come with. I think its just a standard paper cutter/envelope opener thing.....

I use the voile tractor skins and i like em,fwiw.....


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

trimming looks easy hows the mounting the heel hook thing. I can rivet it but do you need it. the glue is the key No? Again i don't know much about it skinning that is. I've always booted or snowshoed I want the weight off the backpack. I hope splits ride better than they did 8 years ago because the setup and riding mounts/system seems like its the only thing making these boards stiff or work. Without them my board is soooo flexy. The tip/tail locks when i set the board down they almost come off.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Glue? Are you talking about for the skins or epoxy?

You'll figure out the skinning part. Pretty soon you get a feel for how the skins bite the snow and how to transfer your weight. Plant that heel in steeper places. 

They still get your weight off your backpack like they did 8 years ago but I dont know how your used burton will perform. Known a few people that rode 'em and like them and one that didn't like it. The tip/tail locks would come off of theirs too.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I think he might have the skins that trim to length and fold over the metal loop ring, in that case I would use 3 pop rivets to keep from trail failure. Most people will say its fine to glue it back on itself. I always rivet. 

bob

ps. the sickest way to trim a split board would be to do it with the board whole. Here all you have to do is lay the 2 flat sides in 5mm from the edge, then trim the side cut to the edge. then you can peel and re stick the skins to see how good you did. You dont have to atach the rings just let it dangle while you trim. the only other thoughts I would share is, cut once and don't knit pick. It is ok to have some base showing no more than a cm each side, but you'd have to be 'tarded to cut that far in.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

This may be a random request but is there anyone in the basalt/aspen/carbondale area that would be willing to have a beer and show me their setup. Its hard to picture online. I see the kit from voile is 160 bucks but do you need all of whats in the kit. Is this the right kit as well. They have a couple from do it youself split cuts to other kits. I wish i could walk into a shop and buy/look at some of this stuff. My backcountry bros pretty much tele or AT so the only input i get from them is I should go back to skiing.Not real helpful right now. Heading to marble tomorrow to do some more postholing bootpacking. 
Shawn


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

not going to be able to help you with a pic or anything but here it goes.

Start with your board on the floor. 
here you should have board clips at the tip and tail. 
next in is the binding mount plate and degree adjustment wheel.(rectangular shape)
this is also where the binding pin goes through the mount plate as well.
Last in is the climbing plate and heel bail, these are used to skin up.
am I helping you?


----------



## darkbluewrangler (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey this is a video of Mike Basich splitting a board using the voile kit. I think it might shed a little light on how the system works for you. 
The Essentials: Backcountry Builds with Basich - ESPN Video - ESPN

If you cut your own board.. don't blow out the edge with the circular saw like he does in the video. Use a hacksaw and cut through the edge by hand on the tip and tail... then go to the circular saw.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

I used a band saw, it worked well at not splitting the edges.


----------

